# Is there jujitsu tournaments in buffalo ??



## Bruce lee (Jan 31, 2007)

I want to know if there are jujitsu tournaments in buffalo

thanks


----------



## bignick (Jan 31, 2007)

You can check judocalendar.com


----------

